# tire pressure guages



## elkhartjim (Aug 3, 2008)

I got bored today with the Nascar race and decided to run a test. 

I have 4 pressure gauges. Two digital and two what ever you call the old fashion gauges. Measuring each tire with a different gauge I came up with four different readings. Not just a little difference, but the digitals were 95 # and 102# and the other ones were 85# and 100#. 

Problem is, I don't have a clue how much pressure I have in any given tire. Curses...I think the tire gremlins are at work.

Sorry, tired of Edwards doing back flips.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Jim, just throw three of them away :laugh:  :laugh: or just average the four


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Jim, I'm recalling your passport! "Bored with NASCAR" is not an excuse to avoid using the MUTE button when Edwards comes on the TV!  (Besides can't you just imagine the picture as he gets older and can only do 1/2 of a backflip?  :clown:  )

I've had the same problem with my pressure gauges. The only solution is to build one yourself with a "certified" gauge. You have to find a lab to certify the gauge, and it has to be a really expensive gauge.

The answer to your dilemma is close to what Chelse suggests. Consistency is the key to it and not so much the ABSOLUTE pressure.

However, so many of us simply expect that a gauge we've use for many years is STILL accurate. Tire pressure gauges age just like we do. (Except they don't get cranky and chubby!  :clown: )


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Jim I as well got tired of the race, but I just took a power nap :laugh:  :laugh: . I have 2 tire gauges and like you they both show different reading. I just put on away and just use one now. I don't know which one was correct but now it's only one to deal with. :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Heck Tex, I got so fond of the 13 lap shoot out at Indy that I just lost interest. The pit crews earned their money that day. Thirteen laps or less on a cozillion dollar tire...bring Firestone back to the Brickyard. Thats what we need, a guage like they use. Probably pick one up at Wally world today for next to nothing.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Yeah, that Indy race reminded me of Saturday night at the dirt track with all the "heat" races leading up to the "finish".

Hey, here's a way. Take several of the WalMart gauges outside to the auto repair area and compare them to the WalMart gauges out there.  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Jim you can buy good and accurate guages from racing equipment shops but they are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

As for the boring NASCAR races who can stay awake through all the advertizements now :angry: . They need to start sticking the mike in Tony's face right after wrecks and he will at least tell them where they can put it and make some excitement.  Do you think he likes them Toyotos? :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

I haven't paid attention to what he's going to drive with HIS team. I hope he's got really deep pockets!


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

I think I heard he's going back to Chevrolet.   Did you hear Denny Hamlin's crew chief say Chevrolet instead of Toyota during the race?  Denny drives a Toyota.  Oophs!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Glad I only have one pressure gage.  I check my truck/RV tire pressure every time I move the RV.  I would go nuts trying to figure out what was the real pressure reading.

When I want to take a nice nap I turn on NASCAR.  I'm sure I could beat all them there cars in my ol red Dodge. :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

DL course you would win, they couldn't see the track due to the intoxicating smoke. :laugh:  :laugh: U know I am joking right.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Tony will drive chevrolets on his team.  Kyle also said thanks to chevy after one of his earlier wins and was driving a toyota


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

Hollis, NASCAR would have to close the track and put down oil dry after one lap of DLs Dogde.  Them diesels smoke worse than a Ford with a blown engine :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: tire pressure guages

I don't care what make Nascar drivers drive. Its all about the sponsors. Thats why I like Kasey Kane and Clint Boyer. (Budwieser & Jack Danials) But hey we all have different priorities. :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## Brennen Thomas (Oct 24, 2022)

I used to have to use a separate device to measure air pressure and inflate your tires. Those times are over, I switched to the AZUNO ATG200D02 digital tire pump. And it made me pretty happy. I can connect one end of this kit to my air compressor and the other end to my RV tires. This allows me to monitor tire pressure while inflating.
Adds an extra layer of comfort to ensure I don't over-inflate my rig's tires. It also has an auto power-off function to save power. compatible with many vehicles. I've even been able to use it on other vehicles like SUVs and motorcycles with no significant issues.


----------



## martinh21 (Oct 27, 2022)

And tires, as a rule, on the one hand, are very vulnerable on bumps due to their low profile, and on the other hand, they do not tolerate low pressure driving and become unrepairable. This is why wheel pressure sensors have become so popular.


----------



## NMRVer (Nov 4, 2022)

Can you compare your gauge with a vehicles with built in TPMS. or simple use the one that is in the middle readings


----------



## davidosmani (Dec 28, 2022)

elkhartjim said:


> I got bored today with the Nascar race and decided to run a test.
> 
> I have 4 pressure gauges. Two digital Nox Vidmate VLC and two what ever you call the old fashion gauges. Measuring each tire with a different gauge I came up with four different readings. Not just a little difference, but the digitals were 95 # and 102# and the other ones were 85# and 100#.
> 
> ...


Jim, just throw three of them away :laugh: :laugh: or just average the four


----------

